# Verteilerschrank, min. Abstand zur Rückwand?



## wirehead (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wir bauen gerade bei uns im Haus eine neue Produktionslinie auf.
Nun hat der Dienstleister der mit der Errichtung betraut wurde große bedenken angemeldet was den Wandabstand der Hauptverteilung angeht. Die Behauptung ist laut geworden das man nach VDE 80cm Abstand von Schrankrückwand zur Hallenwand lassen *muss*.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen 240cm breiten Schrank der eine relativ unspecktakuläre Verteilung ohne Zähler oder sowas enthält.
Kabeleinführung ist rückwärtig unten und seitlich unten (direckt angrenzende Schränke) geplant.
Der Wandabstand nach Plan wurde auf 65cm festgelegt und ist nun auch nichtmehr so ohne Probleme zu ändern.
Das mal jemand später da hinten dran muss schätze ich als sehr unwarscheinlich ein.
Verraten wollte mir natürlich keiner wo das genau steht und selber habe ich auch nichts gefunden, trozdem möchte ich nicht ausschließen das der Mann recht hat.

Ist das was drann?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2012)

Wenn der Schaltschrank hinten keine Bedienorgane, Wartungsöffnungen, . . . hat, dann kann mann diesen normalerweise direkt an die Wand stellen (es empfielt sich allerdings meist ein Abstand von 50 - 100mm da Wände nicht eben sind, . . .

Sollte der Verteiler einen Wandabstand zur Abführung von Wärme benötigen, so muß dies vom Hersteller entsprechend angegeben werden (kann mir hier aber auch nichts über 300mm vorstellen das Sinn machen könnte).


----------



## wirehead (9 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, weder haben Wartungsöffnungen noch Bedieneinheiten an der Rückseite, lediglich 2 Steigetrassen mit der Zuleitung und ein paar Abgänge gehen über die hintere Öffnung weg.
Wärme müssen wir hoffentlich nicht so viel abführen. Es befinden sich lediglich NH und Neozed Elemente im Schrank.
Der Hersteller des Schranks hatte nichts dergleichen angegeben, nach dem können wir die Kiste auch press an die Wand rücken.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## jabba (9 Mai 2012)

Wie bei der Sicherheitstechnik kann man hier nix verbindliches sagen.
Die 0,8m beziehen sich auf die Fluchtwege bei Schaltanlagen, wenn z.B. keiner hinten was zu tun hat, und vorne die 0,8m sind geht es.

Falls man aber z.B. um raus zu kommen um die Schränke herum auf die Rückseite muß, sieht es wieder anders aus.
Hab mal irgenwann hier die Skizze dazu gepostet.


----------



## Sockenralf (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

kommt man denn an die hinteren Leitungen und Trassen noch ausreichend drann?

MfG


----------



## wirehead (9 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Hinter dem Schrank hält sich normal niemand auf. Da wird nach Fertigstellung ein Gitter montiert.
Falls später noch Reserven belegt werden müssen kommt man da eigentlich noch gut hin, 65cm reichen selbst für meinen Wanzt.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## MSommer (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Es gibt aber auch Verdrahtungsysteme mit Lütze X-Verdrahtung. Diese Schaltschränke werden üblicherweise beidseitig zugänglich montiert. Vielleicht hat man deshalb den Hinweis gegeben. Bei normalen Elektroverteilern mit fester Rückwand, braucht man keinen Wandabstand einzuhalten.
Gruß Michael


----------

